# nest



## Rosalie (Feb 1, 2012)

If ur rabbit doesn't make a nest is it ok to put a soft blanket in the bottom of a nesting box and see if she makes one or what should i do


----------



## smay67 (Feb 1, 2012)

when is your rabbit due? i've had some bunnies not make a nest until they are just about ready to deliver. just put the nest box in with a bunch of hay or straw and hopefully she should get in there and start digging around to make a nest. she should start to pull fur also and put in the nest as time gets closer.


----------



## Rosalie (Feb 1, 2012)

she just had them today


----------



## Rosalie (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## LindseyG (Feb 2, 2012)

I wouldn't use a blanket they could get tangled in the folds of it. Just use hay.


----------



## Rosalie (Feb 2, 2012)

wont that poke them in their eyes


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 2, 2012)

No. Their eyes aren't open yet. When they open the babies start to explore and climb out of the nestbox more than they will stay in. You can use hay and pull out some of moms fur from either her dewlap or if she is molting/shedding brush her out and put it on top of the hay with the babies on top of both.


----------



## Rosalie (Feb 2, 2012)

I made a nest and she climbed in there and ate the hay and used it as a litter box and i don't think she is feeding them and


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 2, 2012)

*Rosalie wrote: *


> I made a nest and she climbed in there and ate the hay and used it as a litter box and i don't think she is feeding them and


She's a first time Mom. This is all normal. Keep putting in the hay and keep cleaning up after Mom if she is using the nest box as a litter box. 

Regarding feeding, check their bellies. Mother Rabbits only feed their babies twice a day. You need to check their bellies. If they are nice and round, they ate.

Hopefully someone who has dealt with a first time mom can give you more helpful advise. I'm only going on what I've read from others. 

It tough with first time Moms. You don't know how they are going to react or how well they will tend to their babies. 

You are doing everything you can. Hopefully someone with more "on hands" experience will help you regarding feeding. 

K


----------



## Rosalie (Feb 2, 2012)

Their bellies don't look full is why i don't think she is feeding them


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 2, 2012)

*Rosalie wrote: *


> Their bellies don't look full is why i don't think she is feeding them


I would consult another member or vet who has this experience. I'm quite a few months away from this experience. I've only read. 

So talk to someone who's been there. I would call the Vet if you don't get a quick reply here from someone with experience. 

Baby bunnies go down real fast so you need to act quick on this if Mom is not feeding.

K


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 2, 2012)

Did a quick search and found this info.

Hope it helps. 

http://www.rabbit.org/care/babies.html


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 2, 2012)

ray:


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 2, 2012)

I wish there was a foster mom you could take the babies to. You might want to give them some supplement food. If she isn't feeding them they wont last longer than 48 hours. Check their bellies right before you go to bed or in the earlier or late morning. If their bellies aren't full then that could mean she is feeding at a different time or that she isn't feeding at all in which case if they dont get anything they won't make it longer than 2 days.

Edit: you could try holding her over the babies if she doesnt kick so they can get food and try feeding them that way. I have never done that before so hopefully someone can say more about how you do it.


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Feb 2, 2012)

As I said in my other post, if you can get us some good photos of the babies, we can probably give you a good indication of their health by looking at them.


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Feb 2, 2012)

Bunnies can be bottle fed in instances where the mother does not feed them, but I have to warn you now that it is very difficult and time consuming and the success rate is extremely low. If this is something you are prepared to do, you will need to make sure you have the correct supplies: either goat's milk or KMR replacement formula with a small bottle and plenty of towels and LOTS of time.


----------



## Rosalie (Feb 2, 2012)

i got lots of time .. i tried feeding them but im not sure what im doing wrong and also i tried making sophie lay down and feed them but they arent good at latching on


----------



## Rosalie (Feb 2, 2012)

will try to do photos tonight just have had a busy day getting xrays myself =S


----------



## Rosalie (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## Rosalie (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 3, 2012)

What sweet little babies. How's it going? Hoping all is well and you are getting Mom to feed them. Or if you are attempting to feed them, I'm hoping all is going well. 

Wish I had more experience in this area to lend you, but can only bump this to the top hoping someone who has can give you some more advise. 

K


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Feb 3, 2012)

They look good, Rosalie. Keep up the good work and keep us posted.


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Feb 3, 2012)

I have absolutely no experience with this, but their bellies seem fairly round so she must be feeding them, either that or you're doing a good job feeding them.

Also if you aren't feeding them, I would think that by now you would have lost some if the mum wasn't feeding them... so I think she must be.

But again, NO experience. Looks like you may have some neat colours too so that's exciting!


----------



## Rosalie (Feb 3, 2012)

Im making her let them feed in the morning and the afternoon


----------



## Rosalie (Feb 3, 2012)

She aint doing it herself i put a baby cam in there and watched for 24 hours and she only went in there once she cleaned them and jumped out


----------



## LindseyG (Feb 3, 2012)

Some rabbits only feed once a day.


----------



## Rosalie (Feb 3, 2012)

She didnt feed them at all and she killed one and scratched anotherone


----------



## LindseyG (Feb 3, 2012)

You need to get them out of there! Only take them out once or twice a day and try to force her to feed them.


----------



## wendymac (Feb 3, 2012)

And make sure you rub their bottoms, so they can urinate/defecate. Mothers usually lick their bottoms, but I prefer a cloth. LOL 

They're really cute. I hope they make it!!


----------



## Rosalie (Feb 3, 2012)

when you are rubbing their bottoms does that make it come out or do you have to keep doing it until it comes out?


----------



## LindseyG (Feb 3, 2012)

Take a warm wet paper towel and rub them with that. It should stimulate them to go.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 3, 2012)

It should make them go but don't stop until they go. If you're rubbing for longer than a minute give em a rest and try again in a little bit. Don't rub too hard just very light.


----------



## Rosalie (Feb 4, 2012)

some of them arent going right I dont think bc i've done it several times to one of them and it hasnt gone but his tummy is full so i know its ate enough


----------



## Rosalie (Feb 4, 2012)

black one passed away =[


----------



## majorv (Feb 4, 2012)

Was that the one that wasn't going? 
Are the rest going pee and poo okay?


----------



## Rosalie (Feb 5, 2012)

it had gotten scratched by sophie .. and yes the rest seem to be going how old do they go on their own?


----------



## LindseyG (Feb 5, 2012)

About 2 weeks old I believe.


----------



## CCWelch (Feb 6, 2012)

1) they look fed and fine
2) if you are nervous around her she will sense it and it makes her more nervous.
3) The more you mess with her the more she will resent you and the babies
4) Do NOT try to bottlefeed if you do not have the patience to do so or the training. 
I have a litter I started bottle feeding at 10 days, I have the last 2 dying in my house right now. Yes, I said dying. Most litters do not survive bottle feeding, it is ugly to watch them die slowly, let momma bunny do it for you.

I have been raising rabbits for better than 20 years and have never had a litter survive that was bottle raised. They just die off slower.


----------



## CCWelch (Feb 6, 2012)

Once their eyes are open they will go on their own.


----------



## Rosalie (Feb 6, 2012)

Im not bottle feeding im making here let them feed and they seem to be doing just fine they r growing and getting stronger


----------



## Rosalie (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 6, 2012)

:yahoo:

Love the pics. So truly glad to hear they are doing fine and getting stronger.

K


----------



## Rosalie (Feb 6, 2012)

their lil bellies look like ping pong balls are in there haha soo cute


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 6, 2012)

*Rosalie wrote: *


> their lil bellies look like ping pong balls are in there haha soo cute


That's what you want. My hats off to you for helping this first time Mom make those bellies look like ping pong balls. It was a rough, sad start, but you helped make it positive.

Wishing both of you continue success. Hope you post pics as they grow.

K


----------



## LindseyG (Feb 6, 2012)

How cute! How many do you have left? Did she finally accept them or do you still have to force her?


----------



## Rosalie (Feb 6, 2012)

3 and still have to make her but she is less resistant now because she knows when she gets finished feeding she gets a treat


----------



## eclairemom (Feb 7, 2012)

:big kiss: so cute. Glad things are looking up


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Feb 7, 2012)

Love the photos!

Good Job!


----------



## CCWelch (Feb 7, 2012)

arty0002:inkbouce::clapping:

Keep up the great work!!!! Just think the next litter you will probably not be needed at all to help!


----------

